# ,
.,.     ,,      .       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

.
.     ?

----------


## Server56

.
.  6.1

----------


## tanakir

,    ,        (   ).       .        ,   ,        .  
      ?   ?

----------


## tomicjt

,        ,     .

----------


## 085

> .
> .     ?


,   . , ,    ,    : ",    ,      ,        ".

----------


## tomicjt

.      ,     ,                .

----------

..      ,   .   -   ?   .  !

----------


## 085

> ..      ,   .   -   ?   .  !


 
 55.7.     
1.       :
...
3)    -    *    -   .*....
4. ,     ,     ,         

    ,

----------


## maximpn

> ...      .       ?


 240-    (27.07.2010)      ,            ,  :




> ...4.      , -   , ,      *      ,      ,       *      :
> 1)                    ,    ,  , ,     ,           1  2010               ,    ,  , ,     ,        ;
> 2)                ,        ,     1    ;
> 3)                  1  1   5  2  55.7                       1                 ,    ,  , ,     ,        .
> ( 4     27.07.2010 N 240-)
> 5.      , - , , ,           4       ,       ,              .      ,       ,         ,   60    ,    .
> ( 5     27.07.2010 N 240-)?

----------

,    ,           - ?   ,    !       ,          . ,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

4.1?

----------


## maximpn

> 4.1?


 4.1  .  ""       ,   ???

   30  ,   ,   2, 3. 


 (   :Smilie: )  10   9,   ?

      4.1?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    10     ,    ?

----------


## saska

.  ,        . (             ,  ,     ).  ,   ,        -   .

      :       .           .  . .         .

   ( )     2011  - 50 ..      (   ).    300 .. ...  ,    .


     ? 
   -     . 
   -       -  ,    ,   9000 . 

 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ?    ,     ,        .

----------


## saska

.   -.          .      -     . 

    ,     .         ,      .   .   ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## saska

"   ".   :

4.2.	            01   .              01   .

5.4.	      6 ()    ,   . 4.2  ,           .

----------


## Svetishe

:        ?

----------

,      300 .. ""    .      ( ""      ).         ,  ,        "" ,  ,                      "",   -  ,    ,   . !

----------

, ,      .      ?
     ,      .          .      .       (  -)      ?

----------


## Svetishe

> (  -)      ?


 .    ,   99,9% ,

----------


## VVPLC

> , ,      .      ?
>      ,      .          .      .       (  -)      ?


.   .       .

----------

:
       2011 .    2011 .                     2013 .      ,        ,    ???

----------


## VVPLC

> :
>        2011 .    2011 .                     2013 .      ,        ,    ???


     .  .    ,   .

----------


## Emelyan Pugachev

.

----------

,                /    .       11         3  (75000). :   (  )    .   ,     .   30 .  4 ,   11

----------


## Svetishe

,        ?      ,    .

----------

